# Email marketing - linkable images in body



## Webo (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello,
I am interested in developing a html email to send to clients etc...these are emails with images/link i=within the email body itself - were the reader sees the images etc..right away..or can click an open this up...I believe this falls under rich text html emails? - these images are usually not sent as attachments where the user needs to download them- they are usually already on a server and again are part of the email body
my questions is:

- are there certain steps that need to be done to add the images to the email body? I presume you don't just "insert" the image using the editor (html emails) 
-are these images gif or jpg?
-are there certain email systems that don't show these etc...hotmail, yahoo, lotus etc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

HTML emails are VERY VERY easy to do. its just as easy as creating a static html website. 

So first off.. You would want an html design editor like dreamweaver or frontpage (or even iweb). You can hand code it if you want, but you dont have to with those..

So you basically create a page for view in email in design mode, and then click code so you can see the code. 

Then you go on your host and create a folder in your public_html called emails. Put all of the images in that folder that will be in your email. 

once you have uploaded the imaegs to that folder, you go to the code mode and everywhere you see this:







you will change to the ACTUAL file path which is now going to be :









Make that the correct path for the correct image EVERYWHERE you see that.. 

Once you have finished that, if you go back to design mode, you will see that all the images are gone.. thats ok. 

Copy ALL of the code from the first to the tags. This will leave out the tags which you do not need in an email. 

Go to your email provider and compose a new email.. Make sure you have the option for HTML email, and once you are in HTML, dont switch back because it will loose the html. 

Send a few tests to yourself to make sure it worked. If it worked, then send them out to everyone..

as far as which mail clients will not be able to see it.. most CAN see it, some people choose to turn it off. For instance, on m aol mail, i can see the tables and little red Xs and it says "to show images click here" 

That is common now, butt hey make it easy for people to see if they want, AND if they know and trust your site, they will want to see it..

Hope this helps


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

ohh yea.. you can create the images in any format you want. I usually use .gif for smaller, non-detailed images and .jpg for ones that need better quality.. it doesnt matter because as long as your img src says the correct file name, it WILL be there


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i was just talking about this today with a friend.....

i used to use constant contact for my 'marketing' but always had issues with their templates/codes/etc.....

for me, i just want to have flyers/poster showup in emails and not as attachement...... i do have my items in photobucket but cant get them to be embedded in the email

is there and easy way...i do have dreamweaver but have no clue how to use it....... i just want a simple image/click to my site thingy

b


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

This definitely can be done. 

I would keep in mind, however, that e-mails with a lot of photos or links are more likely to be caught in spam filters or deleted. Most e-mail programs block pictures now and the receiver must click to download the pictures. 

The most successful e-mails, in terms of click through and open rate, at least according to the studies I've seen, are the ones that are primarily text with maybe one or two images. If the whole thing is static images or links, you're may have issues. 

We use a bulk mail program called Group Mail 5 for our e-mail newsletters. It's quite easy to use and it does allow for html and rich text e-mails.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i just want 1 image that clicks back to my site...thats it..... keep it simple........

i'm sure theres a simple reference code to make this happen.....

b


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

So you have them hosted on photobucket and you only want ONE image to show??

Then you just copy and paste this code in your email (make sure its in HTML) 





that will put your image in an email and center it and link to your site

change yourdomain.com to the actual url that you woudl like to link to.

You do NOT need to use photobucket to host your images though. You can put the image in a folder like i said and just put the file path to that image.. EASY


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks......

i've been learning html/etc...... but my skilllzzzz are limited...hehehehe..

i also have some images in my website folders so i can link from there also.....


stay safe
b


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

yep.. You can link from any image that is on an online host, whether it be photobucket or your own host.. Just make sure you put http:// before the domain and ALWAYS test it on yourself before you send out a mass email


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah...i just tested....no luck..grrrr..... maybe my email host is crap....hmmm...... even tried hotmail and couldnt get it to work...grrrr.....


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

what email are you using?? 

And are you just getting coding??


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i was getting blanks and then i would get coding......hmmmm

i use vircom for my email...... i dont think it's code friendly.....hmmmmm........

maybe i just have a bunk email setup....


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

Nahh.. you dont need a bulk emailer. its a waste of money and annoying because you have to use their templates. 

I have no idea what Vircom is, but you can set up ANY email provider with outlook. Do you have outlook?? (everyone with a PC has outlook) 

You can set up that vircom account in outlook as your main account and send html pages from outlook - i KNOW that works..

Ifyou want to keep trying with vircom, tell me this. Do you have an option to click HTML? a blank page is actually a GOOD sign that something might be happening..

ya know what, post the code that you are using here.. WITH the image files paths. i can check those to see if they are correct


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have outlook....never use it though......vircom is just the email provider for my website......like a hotmail/etc


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

set up outlook to use with your vircom email.. if you call your host, or go to your host's help center, there should be a section on setting up 3rd party email clients.. that will be your best bet.. sending html emails from there is easy..

Is vircom your host? or your email client? 

for instance, my host, hostmonster, uses squirrel mail, round cube, or horde... all third party.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

just for giggles..

try adding :

at the very begining
and

at the very end...


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

k...i'll try it....

thanks


----------

